# 2014 splitboards



## ShredLife

saw this pic at splitboard.com - there was also talk over there about a Rossi Xavier split pro-model for 2014...


----------



## linvillegorge

I have no clue why Rossi hasn't been making a pro model for him all along. The guy is becoming THE premier splitboarder. I imagine that crown will be passed from Jones to Xavier within the next couple of years. You could definitely make an argument that it's already happened.


----------



## ShredLife

i for one hold X as a better rider than JJ... he turns way less.


----------



## linvillegorge

Xavier is just nuts. His style is just fuck it, Mach 11 everything. :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz

Yeah Xaview is pretty bad ass. Even Jones says he's the best out there. 

That K2 board. Interesting, basically the ICS system for splits? Kind of dig that idea for sure.


----------



## ShredLife

in the "FLST" thread at sb.com the dude FirstLight from AU has designed a way to do ICS channels in DIY splits, although i don't know how solid/durable that would be....


----------



## linvillegorge

ShredLife said:


> in the "FLST" thread at sb.com the dude FirstLight from AU has designed a way to do ICS channels in DIY splits, although i don't know how solid/durable that would be....


I'd be interested to see what type of inserts he's using and how he's installing them. Maybe it's bombproof, but from just the outside looking in not knowing that info, certainly looks like the possibility of catastrophic (or perhaps hilarious) failure exists.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

OK just my .02 cents on things. There is/was a storage unit full of LFG (Locking Freedom Grooves) or whatever left over from Rev/Forum/Capita I can't remember up in Vancouver that the person was just randomly selling to companies/people as need be. Chances are if this is DIY the guy bought them there, now for the sake of durability I can tell you the LFG system was pure crap it is far worse in design than ICS. ICS now is designed to essentially lock in the whole grove where as LFG sucked up and pulled into the top sheet. The creates a hallow spot and whacked out flex patterns in my opinion.


----------



## ETM

ShredLife said:


> in the "FLST" thread at sb.com the dude FirstLight from AU has designed a way to do ICS channels in DIY splits, although i don't know how solid/durable that would be....


I was at his house about a month ago and he showed me the board he did with the channels, its just like a surfboard finbox.
BTW he owns more than a hundred boards lol.


----------



## ShredLife

BA & ETM - 

to be fair, the DIY version Firstlight showed looked like it would rip out (just from the pics) and really, i personally see it having very limited advantages on a factory board (easy stance changes is the only advantage i can think of)

i for sure do not think that ICS channels would be an advancement in split tech. i've only once had an insert pack strip while riding and it was some shithouse Kemper back in 1991. 4x4 inserts are not a problem for me, never have been..

i DO get stoked just to see further innovation in splitboarding or attempts at it at least... IMO the Karakorum system is inferior to Sparks, but some people love them and without Ks there may have never been an Edison system... and hopefully Ks will continue to innovate and come with some bomber designs in the future... its all good for the sport of splitboarding..


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Idk, but seems common sense that a channel on a split is going to flex alot in split mode and it seems that it would have to be made of some terminator type exotic liquid metal and plated laid/bonded in to be able to handle the flex, not get ripped out and not have the flex/hollow issues BA noted.


----------



## walove

what if it was made of fiberglass so it flexed the same as the rest of the board?


----------



## walove

I want a split with no inserts, just a beefy core that will hold three ski screws per puck


----------



## ShredLife

walove said:


> I want a split with no inserts, just a beefy core that will hold three ski screws per puck


you mean sold without inserts at all like skis? i think the first year's Libs were like that... i dunno about the beef.


----------



## ShredLife

i was just thinking to myself how crazy it was that there are so many split manufacturers now and i tried to count em all up in my head and i realized there are enough that i need to write it down so why not here... then other people can add to it..

so in no particular order - companies that manufacture splitboards for public sale are:

1. Lib Tech
2 Gnu (the same but "different"?)
3. Burton
4.Voile
5. Jones
6. Never Summer
7. Prior
8. Venture
9. Rome
10. Arbor
11. K2
12. Chimera
13. Roxy has a board this year - are they Lib too?
14. 

that's all i could think of off hand... please add to the list if you know more.


----------



## duh

The first Lib split had no inserts but was also not designed to be direct mounted like a ski. That board still had to have inserts installed before use. In order for a board to be mounted like a ski the core would have to be thicker and reinforced to the point of altering the ride of the board. 

I raced on boards in the early days that were still mounted ski style. Nothing ruins your day faster than pulling your binding completely out of the board mid carve. I ended up t-nutting most of my boards in the days before 4-hole.


----------



## ShredLife

i pulled a binding out of the board riding some shithouse kemper rental back in 1990 :laugh:


----------



## Supra

ShredLife said:


> saw this pic at splitboard.com - there was also talk over there about a Rossi Xavier split pro-model for 2014...


this looks awesome. I looked for the thread on splitboard.com but I couldn't find it - where is it?

i saw a pic of xavier's new board, and it will come in a split version too. It looks more pow-specific than the experience.


----------



## ShredLife

Splitboard.com Forums • View topic - FLST


----------



## Supra

ah no wonder I couldn't find it.

Thanks bro!


----------



## ShredLife

*Splitboarding tech is getting DOPE.*


----------



## volcom21d

ShredLife said:


>


On the fly angle adjustments? That's sick dude.


----------



## ETM

Thats awesome


----------



## ETM

Thats old tech. Ive been running a no pin system for about 10 days now lol after my LT pin snapped


----------



## walove

ETM said:


> Thats old tech. Ive been running a no pin system for about 10 days now lol after my LT pin snapped


Did you rig your own system up or are you on nexts years stuff?


----------



## ETM

Nah im joking man. My pin snapped so I effectively have no pin lol.


----------



## ETM

On another note has edison been scrap heaped?


----------



## killclimbz

The Edison has not been scrapped but Will just isn't quite happy with it. The big problem was that snow was getting packed down on the plates. Making you have to do a lot of cleaning before putting the bindings on. Versus the slider pucks that are self cleaning. He's still playing with the Edison design but realized it was more practical to work with what was there. The Magneto is a pretty slick binder. Sounds like it will be cheaper than the Edison was going to go for too. 

On a side note. The K2 Kwicker system. I won't call it perfect, but it is pretty slick. The disadvantage that really sticks out is that you are stuck with one boot and a set forward lean aka the boot. Otherwise, it is super light and easy to use. Very simplistic. Still not sold on Step Ins but you can't say that K2 didn't put a lot of thought into it.


----------

